# Gli Eroi



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2011)

Pure oggi non sono riuscito a trattenermi dall'avere la solita discussione quotidiana. Ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi quando, su uno schermo presente nel posto dove stavamo mangiando, è passato un aggiornamento sulla morte dell'ennesimo alpino in Afghanistan.

Il commento di uno degli astanti ha avuto su di me lo stesso effetto che ha il drappo rosso del torero sul toro: "Povero ragazzo".

Partiamo da un presupposto: la morte è il pagamento estremo. La morte rende tutti uguali, buoni e cattivi. Non esistono morti di seria A e morti di serie B. E tutti i morti meritano lo stesso rispetto, a prescindere.

Però, il mio personalissimo *DispiaciometroPerLaMorteDiQualcuno*, purtroppo non riesce a segnare lo stesso livello per la morte di un parà che esporta democrazia con tanto di fucile automatico, munizioni, et similia, ed un'altro militare che, a prescindere dalle motivazioni per cui agisce, combatte contro forze d'invasione nel proprio paese.

Sono stato subito tacciato di Talebanesimo (vabbè, la faccia di un Talebano un pò ce l'ho).

A prescindere dal fatto che se partiamo del presupposto che si stà in certi paesi a difendere la democrazia, qualcuno mi dovrebbe, per prima cosa, spiegare perchè l'Afghanistan si, e, ad esempio, il Rwanda no, il concetto su cui cercavo di spostare l'attenzione era: se vai in guerra, è facile che muori. se vai in guerra in un paese che non è il tuo, è facile che muori da invasore.

Niente, quel povero Alpino è morto facendo il suo dovere difendendo la sua democrazia e io dovevo essere dispiaciuto per lui, altrimenti, oltre ad essere un Talebano, sarei stato addirittura un Talebano Comunista. 

SInceramente, io non riesco ad essere così dispiaciuto per queste morti. Mi dispiace per la perdita di una vita, ma un bel "Pace all'anima sua" mi risolve la cosa e poi mi metto a guardare il risultato delle partite di campionato. Ben altro effetto avrebbero le ipotetiche notizie delle morti di un dottore tipo, ad esempio, Gino Strada, o qualsiasi altro volontario che esporta la democrazia con lo stetoscopio e non con l'M-12 automatico.

Niente, ormai sono talebano. domani mi tocca venire al lavoro con barba lunga e turbante.


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure oggi non sono riuscito a trattenermi dall'avere la solita discussione quotidiana. Ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi quando, su uno schermo presente nel posto dove stavamo mangiando, è passato un aggiornamento sulla morte dell'ennesimo alpino morto in Afghanistan.
> 
> Il commento di uno degli astanti ha avuto su di me lo stesso effetto che ha il drappo rosso del torero sul toro: "Povero ragazzo".
> 
> ...


 allora se sei un talebano tu lo sono pure io! visto che la penso esattamente come te e ogni volta che dico una cosa del genere mi rispondono che io ragiono cosi perchè sono comunista! 

vabbè Tubarà... vorrà dire che da oggi non mi sentirò sola a pensarla cosi su questo argomento


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure oggi non sono riuscito a trattenermi dall'avere la solita discussione quotidiana. Ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi quando, su uno schermo presente nel posto dove stavamo mangiando, è passato un aggiornamento sulla morte dell'ennesimo alpino morto in Afghanistan.
> 
> Il commento di uno degli astanti ha avuto su di me lo stesso effetto che ha il drappo rosso del torero sul toro: "Povero ragazzo".
> 
> ...


 per me la morte violenta  di un giovane uomo è sempre motivo di tristezza.
mi pare poi che tu non lo pianga più per motivi che riguardano chi ce lo ha mandato che quelli riguardanti una sua presunta consapevolezza.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me la morte violenta  di un giovane uomo è sempre motivo di tristezza.
> mi pare poi che tu non lo pianga più per motivi che riguardano chi ce lo ha mandato che quelli riguardanti una sua presunta consapevolezza.


Anche sulla consapevolezza ci sarebbe molto da discutere. Quanto mi piacerebbe sapere quanti sono li perchè

(a) ce li hanno mandati
(b) ci credono
(c) si sono fatti due conti in tasca, hanno realizzato che con i soldi dell'indennità di missione magari al ritorno ci pagano il mutuo e forse ci scappa pure la macchina nuova, e si sono offeti volontari.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

*Art. 11 *


                       L'Italia ripudia la guerra come strumento di offesa                          alla libertà degli altri popoli e come mezzo                          di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali; consente,                          in condizioni di parità con gli altri Stati,                          alle  limitazioni di sovranità necessarie ad                          un ordinamento  che assicuri la pace e la giustizia                          fra le Nazioni; promuove  e favorisce le organizzazioni                          internazionali rivolte a  tale scopo.


http://www.governo.it/governo/costituzione/principi.html​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> allora se sei un talebano tu lo sono pure io! visto che la penso esattamente come te e ogni volta che dico una cosa del genere mi rispondono che io ragiono cosi perchè sono comunista!
> 
> vabbè Tubarà... vorrà dire che da oggi non mi sentirò sola a pensarla cosi su questo argomento


3...siamo almeno in 3...:mrgreen:

ora quelli ci vanno VOLONTARI e per xmila dollari al mese, invece Geronimo lo manderei gratis...:mrgreen:

il padre serve qua invece...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche sulla consapevolezza ci sarebbe molto da discutere. Quanto mi piacerebbe sapere quanti sono li perchè
> 
> (a) ce li hanno mandati
> (b) ci credono
> (c) *si sono fatti due conti in tasca, hanno realizzato che con i soldi dell'indennità di missione magari al ritorno ci pagano il mutuo e forse ci scappa pure la macchina nuova, e si sono offeti volontari*.


Io voto questa......
La penso esattamente come te anche se il motivo qui evidenziato è quello che mi porta a dispiacermi più per altre morti che per quelle dei soldati
Mai votato a sinistra, quindi dubito che qualcuno mi può dare della comunista


----------



## Kid (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure oggi non sono riuscito a trattenermi dall'avere la solita discussione quotidiana. Ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi quando, su uno schermo presente nel posto dove stavamo mangiando, è passato un aggiornamento sulla morte dell'ennesimo alpino morto in Afghanistan.
> 
> Il commento di uno degli astanti ha avuto su di me lo stesso effetto che ha il drappo rosso del torero sul toro: "Povero ragazzo".
> 
> ...


Era il suo lavoro rischiare la vita per difendere il suo paese e lui ne era al corrente. Sono certo che lui stesso non gradirebbe il clamore suscitato dalla sua disgrazia.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche sulla consapevolezza ci sarebbe molto da discutere. Quanto mi piacerebbe sapere quanti sono li perchè
> 
> (a) ce li hanno mandati
> (b) ci credono
> (c) *si sono fatti due conti in tasca, hanno realizzato che con i soldi dell'indennità di missione magari al ritorno ci pagano il mutuo e forse ci scappa pure la macchina nuova, e si sono offeti volontari*.


 e questo renderebbe meno triste la loro morte?
siamo sicuri che chiunque sarebbe disposto a rischiare la vita per pagare il mutuo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo renderebbe meno triste la loro morte?
> siamo sicuri che chiunque sarebbe disposto a rischiare la vita per pagare il mutuo?


Probabilmente no, ma se ci vai sai cosa rischi e se muori sono dispiaciuta per la perdita di una giovane vita ma mi colpisce molto meno di altre tragedie


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Era il suo lavoro rischiare la vita* per difendere il suo paese *e lui ne era al corrente. Sono certo che lui stesso non gradirebbe il clamore suscitato dalla sua disgrazia.



Per difendere la produzione di oppio nelle mani della Cia e non in quelle dei Talebani, forse volevi dire?

Infatti il potere e' in mano all'alleanza del Nord, quattro gatti rispetto alle altre popolazioni, pero' caso strano sono i signori della guerra ed i nuovi produttori di oppio, culo e camicia con gli Usa..


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 3...siamo almeno in 3...:mrgreen:
> 
> ora quelli ci vanno VOLONTARI e per xmila dollari al mese, invece Geronimo lo manderei gratis...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente no, *ma se ci vai sai cosa rischi e se muori sono dispiaciuta per la perdita di una giovane vita ma mi colpisce molto meno di altre tragedie*


 morti di serie B?
è un discorso che non ho mai capito ma non mi resta che rispettare.


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo renderebbe meno triste la loro morte?
> siamo sicuri che chiunque sarebbe disposto a rischiare la vita per pagare il mutuo?


 non rende la loro morte meno triste... ma è una loro libera scelta e quando decidono di partire sanno benissimo a cosa vanno incontro: partono per la guerra e non per una vacanza.
mi dispiace per loro ma mi colpiscono di più altre tragedie


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per difendere la produzione di *oppio nelle mani della Cia e non in quelle dei Talebani*, forse volevi dire?
> 
> Infatti il potere e' in mano all'alleanza del Nord, quattro gatti rispetto alle altre popolazioni, pero' caso strano sono i signori della guerra ed i nuovi produttori di oppio, culo e camicia con gli Usa..



Stessa cosa in America del Sud


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non rende la loro morte meno triste...* ma è una loro libera scelta e quando decidono di partire sanno benissimo a cosa vanno incontro: partono per la guerra e non per una vacanza*.
> mi dispiace per loro ma mi colpiscono di più altre tragedie


 e devono mettere in conto di morire, certo.
come un operaio che non usa protezioni in un ponteggio....?? 
un carabiniere che fa la scorta?
ma se muoiono le famiglie li piangeranno per sempre


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e devono mettere in conto di morire, certo.
> come un operaio che non usa protezioni in un ponteggio....??
> un carabiniere che fa la scorta?
> ma se muoiono le famiglie li piangeranno per sempre


In tutti i lavori ci sono "zona di rischio"  ... ma chi parte per il fronte = guerra il rischio e' maggiore.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> morti di serie B?
> è un discorso che non ho mai capito ma non mi resta che rispettare.



Ma e' per contestare lo sproloquio del termine eroe...

se non lo affibbiassi, non scatterebbe il simbolismo e la gente protesterebbe...

le morti bianche so' piu' eroiche...

comunque per la cronaca, Quattrocchi manco di serie Z era...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> morti di serie B?
> è un discorso che non ho mai capito ma non mi resta che rispettare.


E infatti nel mio primo post ho ben sottolineato che non esistono morti di serie A e morti di serie B. La morte è il pagamento supremo e ci rende tutti uguali.

Però io certe morti non riesco a piangerle più di tanto. Vedo in televisione l'intervista alla moglie piangente di un Alpino morto in Aghanistan ? Penso: "Poveraccia" un moto di sincero dipiacere lo provo, ma dura un attimo, poi cambio canale. Perchè ? Perchè pace e armi sono una contraddizione in termini. Provo molta più pena per la morte per assideramento di un barbone a Milano che per la morte di un alpino con fucile automatico in Afghanistan.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> morti di serie B?
> è un discorso che non ho mai capito ma non mi resta che rispettare.


Se muore un bambino o muore un vecchio di 90 anni. Hai lo stesso dispiacere? Non c'entra nulla il morto di serie a e quello di serie b


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In tutti i lavori ci sono "zona di rischio" ... ma chi parte per il fronte = guerra il rischio e' maggiore.


 ma questo non toglie valore, tristezza e disperazione a quella morte, cazzarola.
prendetevela con chi ce li manda e capisco ma non bestemmiate parlandone come morti annunciate quindi...meno dolorose.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e devono mettere in conto di morire, certo.
> come un operaio che non usa protezioni in un ponteggio....??
> un carabiniere che fa la scorta?
> *ma se muoiono le famiglie li piangeranno per sempre*


Ovviamente. Stiamo parlando di chi come noi non li conosce. Davanti la morte di due persone che non conosco questa mi colpisce meno


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo non toglie valore, tristezza e disperazione a quella morte, cazzarola.
> *prendetevela con chi ce li manda* e capisco ma non bestemmiate parlandone come morti annunciate quindi...meno dolorose.


Non ce li manda nessuno. PArtono volontari per le più diverse ragioni
Altrimenti facciamo un discorso se sia giusto o meno essere in Afganistan, ma questo è appunto un altro discorso


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Oltre 2 milioni al giorno per la guerra
20/01/2011

Lunedì alla Camera il voto sull'ennesimo rifinanziamento alla missione militare in Afghanistan: 410 milioni di euro per il primo semestre 2011




*

Lunedì*, 24 gennaio, la *Camera dei Deputati* vota il diciannovesimo *rifinanziamento* semestrale della missione italiana di *guerra in Afghanistan*. 
Per i *181 giorni* di campagna militare che vanno dal 1° gennaio al 30 giugno 2011, è prevista una spesa complessiva di *oltre 410 milioni di euro*, vale a dire più di *68 milioni al mese* *(2,26 milioni al giorno)*.
 Un *ulteriore incremento* rispetto ai 393 milioni (65 al mese) del secondo semestre 2010, causato dall'invio al fronte di nuovi rinforzi che hanno portato il nostro contingente a *4.200 uomini*, *883 mezzi terrestri *(tra blindati leggeri e pesanti, carri armati, camion e ruspe) e *34 velivoli *(tra caccia-bombardieri, elicotteri da combattimento e da trasporto e droni).
 Vediamo i dettagli di spesa. *380,77 milioni *di euro per il mantenimento del contingente militare schierato in Afghanistan, *12,17 milioni* per il personale militare della missione (125 uomini e 6 mezzi) che opera nelle basi americane negli Emirati Arabi Uniti, in Bahrein e in Florida (Usa), *2,1 milioni *per il personale della Guardia di Finanza (Isaf, Eupol e Jmous) e *5 milioni *per le operazioni d'intelligence degli 007 dell'Aise (l'ex Sismi).
 Ancora: *6,37 milioni* per le operazioni militari 'Cimic' a favore della popolazione locale (aiuti in cambio di intelligence), *1,5 milioni *per il sostegno e l'addestramento alle forze armate afgane tramite il fondo fiduciario Nato e *2,19 milioni *per ''interventi operativi di emergenza e di sicurezza per la tutela dei cittadini e degli interessi italiani'' in Afghanistan motivati da ''*l'ulteriore considerevole deterioramento della situazione* di sicurezza nel Paese e dalla segnalazione di una specifica minaccia di sequestri di persona''.
 Fuori dalle spese militari e 'paramilitari', troviamo il *sempre più striminzito finanziamento alle iniziative di cooperazione* allo sviluppo: *16,5 milioni* di euro (contro i 18,7 del secondo semestre 2010) che serviranno a pagare progetti di *ricostruzione e di assistenza umanitaria* e anche a organizzare una *conferenza regionale della società civile* per l'Afghanistan, in collaborazione con la rete di organizzazioni non governative 'Afghana.org' (associazione promossa da Arci, Lunaria e Lettera22).
 In *nove anni e mezzo* (compreso quindi il rifinanziamento attualmente in esame), questa inutile campagna militare ha risucchiato dalle esangui casse dello Stato *più di 3 miliardi di euro*. 
Merita ripercorrere la progressione annuale del costo della missione bellica afgana:  *70 *milionidi euro nel 2002, *68 *nel 2003, *109 *nel 2004, *204 *nel 2005, *279 *nel 2006, *336 *nel 2007, *349 *nel 2008, *540 *nel 2009, *773* nel 2010 e (di questo passo) almeno *820* milioni nel 2011.
*Enrico Piovesana*

http://it.peacereporter.net/articolo/26409/Oltre+due+milioni+al+giorno+per+la+guerra

​


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se muore un bambino o muore un vecchio di 90 anni. Hai lo stesso dispiacere? Non c'entra nulla il morto di serie a e quello di serie b


 questi paragoni non li reggo...praticamente dal momento in cui si arruolano questi ragazzi vedono inesorabilmente  la loro vita perdere di valore e sensibilità agli occhi della gente.
ma è pazzesco.*per me*


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce li manda nessuno. PArtono volontari per le più diverse ragioni
> Altrimenti facciamo un discorso se sia giusto o meno essere in Afganistan, ma questo è appunto un altro discorso


 invece ,caso mai ,è * solo* questo il discorso.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece ,caso mai ,è * solo* questo il discorso.



Io capisco quello che senti  io da madre gli spaccherei entrambe le gambe ad un figlio o marito che parte per quei luoghi  :incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questi paragoni non li reggo...praticamente dal momento in cui si arruolano questi ragazzi vedono inesorabilmente  la loro vita perdere di valore e sensibilità agli occhi della gente.
> ma è pazzesco.*per me*


Si. Se decidi di partire VOLONTARIO per andare in un paese straniero,armato di fucile, carri armati e cose varie, la tua vita perde di valore rispetto a quella dell'operaio della Thyssen. 

Diverso, e qui hai ragione, se ti ci obbligano.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Se decidi di partire VOLONTARIO per andare in un paese straniero,armato di fucile, carri armati e cose varie, la tua vita perde di valore rispetto a quella dell'operaio della Thyssen.
> 
> Diverso, e qui hai ragione, se ti ci obbligano.


per me sono uguali e dobbiamo fare attenzione perché altrimenti arriviamo a dire che gli operai della thyssen, sapendo in che ambienti privi di protezioni lavoravano....avevano il destino segnato.
tipo il vecchio di 90 anni .
torno a dire che non posso accettare questi discorsi


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me sono uguali e dobbiamo fare attenzione perché altrimenti arriviamo a dire che gli operai della thyssen, sapendo in che ambienti privi di protezioni lavoravano....avevano il destino segnato.
> tipo il vecchio di 90 anni .
> torno a dire che non posso accettare questi discorsi


Con la differenza che l'operaio stà semplicemente lavorando, l'Alpino ha deciso di andare in guerra. Perchè poi le cose bisogna cominciare pure ha chiamrle col proprio nome, e li si stà combattendo una guerra, niente a che vedere con una missione di pace. Dal momento che tu decidi d'imbracciare un fucile e partire per una guerra non tua, mi dispiace, ma la tua morte non mi tocca più di tanto.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> allora se sei un talebano tu lo sono pure io! visto che la penso esattamente come te e ogni volta che dico una cosa del genere mi rispondono che io ragiono cosi perchè sono comunista!
> 
> vabbè Tubarà... vorrà dire che da oggi non mi sentirò sola a pensarla cosi su questo argomento


Siamo in tre. Certo che la gente risponde sempre con frasi fatte eh.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo non toglie valore, tristezza e disperazione a quella morte, cazzarola.
> prendetevela *con chi ce li manda* e capisco ma non bestemmiate parlandone come morti annunciate quindi...meno dolorose.


Ma non sono volontari? L'avete già scritto sorry. Dispiace sì, ma si sa che si corre quel rischio.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non sono volontari? L'avete già scritto sorry. Dispiace sì, ma si sa che si corre quel rischio.


 parlavo dello stato, ovviamente


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo dello stato, ovviamente


Sì, avevo capito, ma sono volontari comunque.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, avevo capito, ma sono volontari comunque.


miiiii a questo punto non mi resta che arruolarmi.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii a questo punto non mi resta che arruolarmi.


Le donne che si danno alla carriera militare non le capisco proprio. Poi le divise sono poco chic :mexican:.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Le donne che si danno alla carriera militare non le capisco proprio. Poi le divise sono poco chic :mexican:.


 chemmefrega...tanto devo morire:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Se decidi di partire VOLONTARIO per andare in un paese straniero,armato di fucile, carri armati e cose varie, la tua vita perde di valore rispetto a quella dell'operaio della Thyssen.
> 
> Diverso, e qui hai ragione, se ti ci obbligano.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece ,caso mai ,è *solo* questo il discorso.


a quanto pare no visto che stiamo parlando di altro


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chemmefrega...tanto devo morire:mrgreen:


Per quanto mi riguarda non penso che debbano morire. Se tutti tornassero ne sarei felice ma la loro morte mi addolora meno di quella dell'operaio o della ragazza stuprata e uccisa. Sarà un mio limite


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2011)

Io invece ho letto qualcosa che "si resta in Afghanistan" ma si chiede "più protezione". Più protezione da chi a chi? Proteggere i soldati? Come? Ho sentito bene? Chi va a fare la guerra rischia di morire, più degli altri.

Noi cosa facciamo in Afghanistan? C'è un motivo reale? Non credo. Siamo in Afghanistan (e in Iraq tanto per cambiare) per disperdere le nostre energie e distrarci dalle cose che sono veramente importanti. Siamo altrove? Siiii, ovvio. Non mi ricordo più. Ma credo che qualche truppetto sta ancora nei ex focolari sparsi per il mondo per essere più presenti all'estero che in patria.

Bello no? :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2011)

Eroi!
Che bella parola!

E avete tutti ragione!
Anche se ve lo dice uno pragmatico che considera le idolatrie moderne come il bolscevismo, il nazionalsocialismo, il papismo, il regionalismo, il premierismo, l'antibolscevismo, l'antinazionalsocialismo, l'antipapismo, l'anti regionalismo e l'antipremierismo perlopiù un buon modo per riempire le pance di ha la testa piena e le teste di chi ha la pancia vuota, non dovete sentirvi meno dalla parte del giusto, come quando arrivano gl'inaspettati complimenti del competitor d'avversa opinione.

Che gli eroi muoiono tutti i giorni, e non ne nascono mai.
Se non si brinda alla loro nascita, che senso ha piangere alla loro morte?
Prima o poi finiranno.

E se eroi si diventasse, invece?
Quando accade?
E dove?

Forse qualcuno diventa eroe davanti ai tuoi occhi...
Forse qualcuno diventa eroe nella tua testa...

Molti ne misurano la grandezza dal numero di occhi che lo guardano,
molti altri per il numero delle teste che inebriano...

A me piace lasciare da parte il pallottoliere e andare di calibro, perchè il cubito che misuro io non è lo stesso che misurano gli altri.

Per questo avete ragione tutti.

Ed a tutti si deve rispetto,
siano vivi oppure morti.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io invece ho letto qualcosa che "si resta in Afghanistan" ma si chiede "più protezione". Più protezione da chi a chi? Proteggere i soldati? Come? Ho sentito bene? Chi va a fare la guerra rischia di morire, più degli altri.
> 
> Noi cosa facciamo in Afghanistan? C'è un motivo reale? Non credo. Siamo in Afghanistan (e in Iraq tanto per cambiare) per disperdere le nostre energie e distrarci dalle cose che sono veramente importanti. Siamo altrove? Siiii, ovvio. Non mi ricordo più. Ma credo che qualche truppetto sta ancora nei ex focolari sparsi per il mondo per essere più presenti all'estero che in patria.
> 
> Bello no? :rotfl:


Ehm...non so..mi potrei sbagliare...ma da come l'ho vissuta io...ci sono delle cose con la NATO...mi sa proprio che noi italiani...per precisi accordi (imposizioni?)...si fa quel che dice la NATO eh? Cioè gli USA...
So che non è giusto...ma sono i prezzi da pagare per certe questioni...legate alla seconda guerra mondiale....
Ma non me ne intendo e potrei aver detto una gran cagata...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mah ? E' ovvio che se gli U.S.A. ordinano: "Salta", noi il massimo che possiamo rispondere è "Quanto in alto".

Ma se, come dice Marì, io avessi un figlio che mi viene a dire: "Papà, parto volontario in Afghanistan" gli spezzerei le gambine e le braccine. Cioè, non mi stà dicendo: "Parto volontario per difendere casa mia e la mia famiglia", lui stà andando ad esportare la democrazia con le bombe. Che poi degli stupri e delle carneficine delle zone più povere in Africa, tipo Ruanda, non frega una ceppa a nessuno; in quei posti non ci abbiamo mandato neanche un fantaccino armato di cerebottana. Ma in Aghanistan sì. 

E poi, pure se fosse vero, pure se con un triplo carpiato riuscissi a convincermi che noi siamo lì per permettere alla democrazia di crescere, lo facciamo con le bombe ?

Ma quando in Italia, ad esempio, l'aborto era una chimera, il divorzio meno che mai, se beccavo mia moglie in altre faccende affaccendata con un altro uomo e gli sparavo, qualche giudice mi avrebbe detto pure bravo, quando il sciur padrone dalle belle braghe bianche aveva il potere di decidere del futuro di centinaia di donne....è forse venuto qualcuno con un fucile in mano sganciando bombe intelligenti a dirci: "Guardate, non è così' che ci si comporta".

Chi decide di partire in certi posti, stà decideno di andare in guerra, e chi decide di pagare il mutuo facendo un lavoro che prende in considerazione l'eventualità di sparare a un altro cristiano, non avra mai la mia solidarietà e comprensione.

E ora mi vado a vedere un bel film di menare


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ed a tutti si deve rispetto,
> siano vivi oppure morti.


Mi sembrava strano non prendessi posizioni. Poi invece, proprio non prendendole, hai centrato il problema. Chiamiamolo "esempio".


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eroi!
> Che bella parola!
> 
> E avete tutti ragione!
> ...


 questo:thankyou:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eroi!
> Che bella parola!
> 
> E avete tutti ragione!
> ...


 
ti straquoto con omaggi :up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mah ? E' ovvio che se gli U.S.A. ordinano: "Salta", noi il massimo che possiamo rispondere è "Quanto in alto".
> 
> Ma se, come dice Marì, io avessi un figlio che mi viene a dire: "Papà, parto volontario in Afghanistan" gli spezzerei le gambine e le braccine. Cioè, non mi stà dicendo: "Parto volontario per difendere casa mia e la mia famiglia", lui stà andando ad esportare la democrazia con le bombe. Che poi degli stupri e delle carneficine delle zone più povere in Africa, tipo Ruanda, non frega una ceppa a nessuno; in quei posti non ci abbiamo mandato neanche un fantaccino armato di cerebottana. Ma in Aghanistan sì.
> 
> ...


Mah...una mia paesana ha sposato un militare della caserma Ederle di Vicenza. Anche lei lavora in quella caserma. Hanno due figli. Senza tante storie suo marito fa sei mesi in Afganistan e sei mesi a casa. Nei sei mesi a casa ha fatto perfino l'ufficiale che consegna alle famiglie la notizia della morte. Lei comunque dice: è la nostra vita...sposare un militare e sperare sempre che non le accada nulla: ma lei dice, e quelle che sposano un ingegnere petrolifero? Quelle che sposano un'artificere...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Le nostre donne di un tempo che avevano i mariti in miniera in Belgio?

Poi ho una vicina di casa che è volontaria negli alpini, e una figlia di amici che è nei parà...l'addestramento è così duro, che se non hai "profonde convinzioni" molli eh?
Insomma non penso che uno scelga di fare il militare operativo solo per il denaro facile...mi sa che son finiti quei tempi eh?
Son finiti i tempi in cui...mi imbosco nella pubblica amministrazione.

Poi signori miei...se io fossi un afghano...conoscerei la guerra dalla mia infanzia...ergo?

Certo...sugli USA...infatti per bombardare Belgrado:
Dalema al governo.
Base Logistica Vicenza.
Base Operativa Aviano.
Tubarao...fai pure la spesa e prepara il pranzo...oggi vengo a mangiare a casa tua...
Poi ti dico...siamo amici e grazie di avermi ospitato.
Io da militare tutti i giorni andavao alla Ederle...noi a Vicenza abbiamo un potenziale bellico americano, da brivido...
Con poche mosse in tre giorni tutta Vicenza e provincia potrebbe benissimo essere rasa al suolo...
Quindi D'Alema buonino...dovette stare a guardare il bombardamento di Belgrado.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eroi!
> Che bella parola!
> 
> E avete tutti ragione!
> ...


Fino alle ultime due righe era per me perfetto.

Sulle ultime due dissento.

Effettivamente qualche soldato tedesco a cui dispiaceva di gasare gli ebrei ci sarà stato, ma quello a Berlino teneva famiglia poveraccio, è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo. Respect.

Oppure uno di quei parà che in Somalia hanno legato a gambe larghe una ragazza somala su un blindato e hanno provato a vedere quanta canna di fucile riusciva a prendere. Vuoi che uno di quei parà non era un ragazzo che aveva dei sogni, aveva dei progetti per il futuro, era stimato da amici, parenti e colleghi. Respect.

O uno dei tanti marines trucidato dai Viet Cong ? Lui nel Tennessee aveva una ragazza dai capelli color del grano e occhi color del cielo che lo aspettava, ora se quando entrava in un villaggio di civili e stuprava qualche piccola contandina vietnamita era perchè sentiva la mancanza della sua dolce Mary Lou. Respect.

Sono consapevole che le mie sono esagerazioni, ma lo ripeto, chiunque decide di fare un lavoro che mette in preventivo l'uccisione di altri simili non avrà mai il mio rispetto, a prescindere dalle qualità che costui possiede.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mah ? E' ovvio che se gli U.S.A. ordinano: "Salta", noi il massimo che possiamo rispondere è "Quanto in alto".
> 
> Ma se, come dice Marì, io avessi un figlio che mi viene a dire: "Papà, parto volontario in Afghanistan" gli spezzerei le gambine e le braccine. Cioè, non mi stà dicendo: "Parto volontario per difendere casa mia e la mia famiglia", lui stà andando ad esportare la democrazia con le bombe. Che poi degli stupri e delle carneficine delle zone più povere in Africa, tipo Ruanda, non frega una ceppa a nessuno; in quei posti non ci abbiamo mandato neanche un fantaccino armato di cerebottana. Ma in Aghanistan sì.
> 
> ...



*Alpino ucciso per errore, la verità che La Russa non può ammettere*

Scritto da Sirio Valent il 21 gennaio 2011

*

La Russa giura che* il caporalmaggiore Luca *Sanna non è morto per fuoco amico*: è stato vittima di un vile attentato talebano. *Un afghano in divisa *dell’Afghan National Army gli ha sparato mentre puliva il fucile, ma chiaramente – per il ministro – si tratta di un “infiltrato” nemico nell’esercito afghano. *La ricostruzione dei fatti parla di un incidente per negligenza*, ma La Russa preferisce la tesi dell’infiltrato-traditore. Forse perché *ammettere il fallimento del programma di addestramento dei “buoni afghani” è troppo scomodo?*
*I fatti salienti li conosce anche il ministro*, che ieri ha presentato alla Camera il resoconto della dinamica dell’attacco di martedì a Bala Murghab. Alle 15.30 circa locali, Sanna e due commilitoni si trovavano all’aperto protetti sul lato Ovest dell’avamposto, vicino al dormitorio. Erano al coperto e stavano pulendo alcuni fucili automatici con il compressore di un Lince. Altri militari, tra cui anche il maresciallo Davide Severini, comandante della base, facevano altre riparazioni a bordo del mezzo. A cinquanta metri dal blindato Lince c’è la postazione dell’Afghan National Army (ANA), 8 uomini appena usciti da un addestramento di tre mesi: ne esce un uomo in divisa, con in braccio un fucile M-16. E’ incuriosito dal compressore e chiede agli alpini, esprimendosi a gesti, che gli piacerebbe provarlo sulla propria arma. *E il caricatore, burba?*, pensano Sanna e Barisonzi: e tentano di spiegargli che prima di pulire l’arma bisogna rimuovere le cartucce – per ovvi motivi di sicurezza. Il fucile del soldato afghano, mentre i tre cercano invano di comunicare, lascia partire una raffica, che uccide Sanna e ferisce il commilitone. *Gullab Ali Noor* – così è stato identificato l’uomo, nato nel villaggio di Sufi Zaman nel Kunduz – *“approfitta della confusione* e della perfetta conoscenza dell’avamposto” *e scappa, non inseguito,* lasciandosi dietro gli alpini (che non sparano), gli afghani e una marea di dubbi.
 La ricostruzione è abbastanza chiara e riconosciuta dallo stesso ministero della Difesa. Cosa potrebbe far pensare ad un attentatore, un infiltrato? *L’ipotesi di La Russa* – nessun testimone o “pizzino” prova l’intenzionalità del fatto – *è quantomeno azzardata.* Un incidente sembra più probabile: *l’afghano non sapeva maneggiare il fucile* e ha sparato per errore sugli italiani. Lo dimostra anche il fatto che *gli altri alpini non hanno aperto il fuoco in risposta*,  come sarebbe stato logico aspettarsi se fossero stati sotto attacco: ma *il maresciallo e gli altri uomini si sono disinteressati di Gullab per soccorrere i due feriti*. E Gullab ha potuto eclissarsi.
 Ultima nota di logica. *Chi addestrerebbe un infiltrato per tre mesi*, col rischio di venire scoperti e giustiziati, *per uccidere un caporalmaggiore?* E’ già successo che i talebani infiltrassero alcuni uomini in campo nemico, ma hanno colpito con un kamikaze la sede della Cia in Afghanistan: un attentato di tutt’altra rilevanza. Sarebbe stato molto più logico, per l’attentatore, sparare sul comandante dell’avamposto, o farsi trasferire nelle basi più grandi per colpire gradi gerarchici “veri”. L’idea dell’infiltrato ha davvero poco senso.
*Perché non si può ammettere l’incidente *per negligenza?* Perchè dimostra che* *l’addestramento di truppe autoctone, *uno dei pilastri della exit strategy dall’Afghanistan,* è un fallimento*. *I milioni di dollari usati per reclutare*, vestire, armare e addestrare questi uomini *sono utilizzati male, se chi esce dall’addestramento si spara sui piedi* mentre pulisce l’arma (anzi, purtroppo spara nei piedi altrui). O più semplicemente, *è utopia sperare che dei contadini analfabeti* e denutriti, in fuga dalla miseria, *possano diventare soldati professionisti in tre mesi* di corso. La Nato punta soprattutto al numero delle nuove reclute, come dimostrano le statistiche sventolate dai vari governi coinvolti, ma la qualità è quella che è – per forza, dal momento che chi si arruola non è “nato con il fucile in braccio” come ci fa comodo credere. I “guerriglieri nati” sono solo un pugno di afghani, 10-20mila talebani e forse qualcuno dei 300mila poliziotti: gli altri conoscono la zappa e la falce, e la fame di un paese allo stremo. *Ma ammettere tutto questo ci costringerebbe *- noi italiani, europei, americani, comandanti Nato – a* riconoscere il sostanziale fallimento degli ultimi 10 anni di guerra in Afghanistan*, e la nostra incapacità di salvare questo paese dal caos.


http://www.dirittodicritica.com/201...n=Feed:+Dirittodicritica+(Diritto+di+critica)


Capito? ... ed io dovrei mandare a morte sicura un figlio?  ... ma io gli metto anche due dita negli occhi, oltre alla frattura di gambe e braccia :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fino alle ultime due righe era per me perfetto.
> 
> Sulle ultime due dissento.
> 
> ...


E rimanendo in casa nostra i repubblichini ed assimilati....

peccato solo per l'incompiuta, porca Minetti...


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fino alle ultime due righe era per me perfetto.
> 
> Sulle ultime due dissento.





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Molti ne misurano la grandezza dal numero di occhi che lo guardano,
> molti altri per il numero delle teste che inebriano...
> 
> A me piace lasciare da parte il pallottoliere e andare di calibro, perchè il cubito che misuro io non è lo stesso che misurano gli altri.


Quindi sei disposto a riconsiderare il tuo *Dispiaciometro*.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Il mio dispiaciometro, cme il calibro di Rabarbaro, è tarato su una scala di valori ben definita. Come i punchball che si vedono nelle fiere di paese, segnerà sempre, con tripudio di campane e gong, come Eroe, il civile Afghano che fregandosene della pioggia di bombe intelligenti, esce la sera di casa per cercare d un pò di gasolio per riscaldare casa sua. E segnerà come emerito cretino, chi un attimo prima di morire, esclama: "Vi faccio vedere come muore un italiano". Sarebbe stato meglio se quel poveraccio, invece di dire quelle parole avesse detto qualcosa del tipo: "Si, forse era meglio se me ne stavo a casa mia invece che venire qui a sparare a voi".


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quindi sei disposto a riconsiderare il tuo *Dispiaciometro*.


Il vostro dispiaciometro deve essere prima resettato da tutta la retorica fascista del cazzo degli italiani brava gente, di cui e' infarcito....

dovresti studiarti il "si ammazza troppo poco" del criminale di guerra Robotti, l'uso dell'iprite di quegli altri criminali di guerra di Badoglio, Graziani... lo sterminio in Libia...in Abissinia...

Fascist Legacy ed il Leone del deserto (film entrambi censurati in Italia) te lo provano...


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il vostro dispiaciometro deve essere prima resettato da tutta la retorica fascista del cazzo degli italiani brava gente, di cui e' infarcito....
> 
> dovresti studiarti il "si ammazza troppo poco" del criminale di guerra Robotti, l'uso dell'iprite di quell'altro criminale di guerra di Badoglio, lo sterminio in Libia...in Abissinia...
> 
> Fascist Legacy ed il Leone del deserto (film entrambi censurati in Italia) te lo provano...


 il mio dispiaciometro non ha nessun bisogno di essere tarato perché considera soltanto l'essere umano e non ha bisogno di altro.
poi si può anche ragionare di cosa sia un eroe o meno ma prima di tutto è un uomo


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio dispiaciometro non ha nessun bisogno di  essere tarato perché considera soltanto l'essere umano e non ha bisogno  di altro.
> poi si può anche ragionare di cosa sia un eroe o meno ma prima di tutto è un uomo


Messa così anche Hitler, Stalin e Pol Pot erano degli uomini.

Ma, evitando queste scenografiche esagerazioni, e rimanendo ai casi più  "umani", quelli più vicono a noi, uno come Quattrocchi, che non era  neanche dell'esercito regolare ma era membro di un'organizzazione  militare privata, in pratica un mercenario, che decide di partire per  l'Iraq "a fare il proprio lavoro", me lo chiami uomo ? Io lo chiamo  sub-umano. Un uomo che decide volontariamente di uccidere suoi simili, con l'aggravante della motivazione futile, non ha più la prerogativa dell'esere umano così come lo concepisco io.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio dispiaciometro non ha nessun bisogno di essere tarato perché considera soltanto l'essere umano e non ha bisogno di altro.
> poi si può anche ragionare di cosa sia un eroe o meno ma prima di tutto è un uomo


qua si sta parlando di guerra e chi si esibisce proditoriamente sui civili inermi, per i cazzi suoi, non e' equiparabile all'essere umano ed e' logico che sia considerato come carne da macello.....


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Messa così anche Hitler, Stalin e Pol Pot erano degli uomini.*
> 
> Ma, evitando queste scenografiche esagerazioni, e rimanendo ai casi più "umani", quelli più vicono a noi, uno come Quattrocchi, che non era neanche dell'esercito regolare ma era membro di un'organizzazione militare privata, in pratica un mercenario, che decide di partire per l'Iraq "a fare il proprio lavoro", me lo chiami uomo ? Io lo chiamo sub-umano. Un uomo che decide volontariamente di uccidere suoi simili, con l'aggravante della motivazione futile, non ha più la prerogativa dell'esere umano così come lo concepisco io.


 leggermente azzardato visto che stavamo parlando di soldati.
a questo punto capisco di non riuscire a spiegare con efficacia e mi ritiro senza deliberare


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il vostro dispiaciometro deve essere prima resettato da tutta la retorica fascista del cazzo degli italiani brava gente, di cui e' infarcito....
> 
> dovresti studiarti il "si ammazza troppo poco" del criminale di guerra Robotti, l'uso dell'iprite di quegli altri criminali di guerra di Badoglio, Graziani... lo sterminio in Libia...in Abissinia...
> 
> Fascist Legacy ed il Leone del deserto (film entrambi censurati in Italia) te lo provano...


E allora parliamo di crimini di guerra e vedrai che troverai tutti d'accordo, non di personalissimi metri di misura che vogliono sindacare sulla vita e la morte in una società di cui anche tu fai parte.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggermente azzardato visto che stavamo parlando di soldati.
> a questo punto capisco di non riuscire a spiegare con efficacia e mi ritiro senza deliberare


Ma infatti io per primo te le ho definite _scenografiche esagerazioni _e ti ho fatto poi l'esempio di un _soldato della strada_


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E allora parliamo di crimini di guerra e vedrai che troverai tutti d'accordo, non di personalissimi metri di misura che vogliono sindacare sulla vita e la morte in una società di cui anche tu fai parte.


Cominciamo allora a misurare con un metro condiviso il confine tra i crimini di guerra e quelli contro l'umanita'....

Per te Falluja e' stato un crimine di guerra o contro l'umanita'?

Shabra e Shatila?

In Palestina?

in Irak,Afghanistan.....

etcetcetc


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mi permetto di dire la mia.

Mi pare che qui si stia parlando di  diversi argomenti allo stesso tempo, e che questo generi confusione.

Mi sembra che da una parte ci sia la questione "siamo tutti dispiaciuti per una persona che muore anzitempo" e su questa si è tutti d'accordo, personalmente escludendo Hitler e simili.
Siamo esseri umani, la morte di un nostro simile come minimo ci ricorda la nostra, e ci sentiamo solidali...

Dall'altra, la questione è se certe morti ci danno più dispiacere di altre, e questo sta al proprio Dispiaciometro personale (per espormi, chi muore travolto da una valanga sciando sui fuoripista vietati quando i bollettini danno rischio valanghe alto e due giorni prima è già morta un'altra persona tocca valori piuttosto bassi, penso a chi rimane a piangerlo e mi viene rabbia, piuttosto...)

Ultimo punto, che scivola sottofondo, è cosa sia essere eroe per noi.

Direi che tutti i punti sono così personali che in questo 3D si potrà discutere all'infinito.
Ottimo


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire la mia.
> 
> Mi pare che qui si stia parlando di diversi argomenti allo stesso tempo, e che questo generi confusione.
> 
> ...


 Giusto! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio dispiaciometro non ha nessun bisogno di essere tarato perché considera soltanto l'essere umano e non ha bisogno di altro.
> poi si può anche ragionare di cosa sia un eroe o meno ma prima di tutto è un uomo


E vedi, fondamentalmente anche il mio è tarato sull'essere umano, sull'importanza di ogni singola vita. Chi, scientemente e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali e fisiche, decide di svolgere un lavoro che pone fine ad una vita, sul mio, di dispiaciometro, non ha più la prerogativa di essere umano.

E, siccome è stato scritto a pagina 1 o 2 e potrebbe essere caduto nel dimenticatoio, solo nel caso in cui quei ragazzi siano stati obbligati ad andare in quei posti, sono disposto, fino ad un certo punto, a condividere le tue posizioni.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cominciamo allora a misurare con un metro condiviso il confine tra i crimini di guerra e quelli contro l'umanita'....


Per me sono la stessa cosa.
Vogliamo fare retorica per poi , alla fine, non capire per giunta che stiamo parlando la stessa lingua?

La facilità di giudizio è il problema da discutere.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ultimo punto, che scivola sottofondo, è cosa sia essere eroe per noi.


Ok. Parliamo di Eroi. La medaglia d'oro al valore civile (onoreficenza non da poco....da eroe?)data ad uno come Fabrizio Quattrocchi, a tutti gli effetti un mercenario, è per me, un'offesa alla vita stessa.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per me sono la stessa cosa.
> Vogliamo fare retorica per poi , alla fine, non capire per giunta che stiamo parlando la stessa lingua?
> 
> La facilità di giudizio è il problema da discutere.


Ma quale retorica e facilita' di giudizio?

Era per stabilire se poi i responsabili, anche di una sola morte,  beccati e cancellati dalla faccia della terra anche con scempio, fossero stati giustiziati o eliminati ingiustamente tanto da suscitare il nostro enorme ed inconsolabile dolore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale retorica e facilita' di giudizio?
> 
> Era per stabilire se poi i responsabili, anche di una sola morte, beccati e cancellati dalla faccia della terra anche con scempio, fossero stati giustiziati o eliminati ingiustamente tanto da suscitare il nostro enorme ed inconsolabile dolore...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vedi, ne fai una questione di giudizio, tesa a fare addirittura la morale tra i pensieri di coloro, guarda caso tutti noi, che stanno da quest'altra parte.

Nel caso specifco, ad interessarti non dovrebbe essere la sadica filosofia del dente per dente ma bensi che quei criminali siano messi in condizioni di non agire.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Per criminali ti riferisci ai Talebani ?


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per criminali ti riferisci ai Talebani ?


No, mi dispiace per te, per me i criminali sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Non dispiacerti per me, io ho chiesto perchè non avevo proprio capito e volevo solo avere maggiori dettagli per poter eventualmente ribattere. 

A volte trovo difficile seguire i tuoi post, e fare altre 7 o 8 pagine di thread per poi scoprire che stavamo parlando della stessa cosa non mi andava, così ho ritenuto opportuno chiedere. :up:

Criminali tutti e due. Bene. Sono d'accordo. Adesso però dimmi pure perchè non andiamo a fermare il genocidio dei tutsi in Rwanda. Sono un pò meno criminali ? E' un genocidio poco telegenico ?


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso però dimmi pure perchè non andiamo a fermare il genocidio dei tutsi in Rwanda. Sono un pò meno criminali ? E' un genocidio poco telegenico ?


Speravo che tu potessi illuminarmi in verità. Se non altro per riallacciare le premesse del tuo thread.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Vedi, ne fai una questione di giudizio, tesa a fare addirittura la morale tra i pensieri di coloro, guarda caso tutti noi, che stanno da quest'altra parte*.
> 
> Nel caso specifco, ad interessarti non dovrebbe essere la sadica filosofia del dente per dente ma bensi che quei criminali siano messi in condizioni di non agire.


Mo' la morale....ma perche' insisti?

La tua mi fai supporre che sia mera e crassa ignoranza....ed anzi te lo auguro...

come cazzo fai altrimenti a considerarli criminali i Talebani solo adesso (dal 2001) e non gia' dagli anni 80 quando la Cia li addestrava con Bin Laden per respingere i sovietici che avevano invaso l'Afghanistan?

Quindi poi se gia' all'epoca della loro presa del potere, le madrasse insegnavano le stesse cose odierne, il burqua, era vietata la musica etcetc...neh ma perche' non gli hai spaccato il culo gia' da allora ed hai dovuto aspettare che saltasse l'accordo con loro per fare passare l'oleodotto con fallimento incorporato dell'Enron&C?

Ti fai strumentalizzare e ti offendi da solo...

copriteve che pijate freddo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No, mi dispiace per te, per me i criminali sono tutti uguali.


Vero.
Ecco perchè anch'io se fossi stato Hermann Goering, non avrei mai accettato di rispondere su crimini di guerra ad una giuria dove stava tra i capozzoni uno come Stalin. O Roosvelt.
Mi sarei detto sono un ufficiale dell'esercito del Reich e mi comporterò di conseguenza.
Il processo di Norimberga...appunto i buoi diedero del cornuto all'asino.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Speravo che tu potessi illuminarmi in  verità. Se non altro per riallacciare le premesse del tuo  thread.



Per riallacciare le premesse del mio thread. Quando mi giunge la notizia della morte di uno che HA SCELTO di andare in Afghanistan, a combattere una guerra che tutto è meno che una guerra "per aiutare", ma solo una guerra di beceri interessi economici, prima di tutto mi guardo bene dal definirlo Eroe (cosa che invece molti finti cordoglianti fanno). Il mio commento a tali notizie non è un "Ti stà bene" solo per il rispetto che ho della vita umana, ma un bel "Te la sei cercata" non si nega a nessuno.

E' ok come riallcciamento ? Ora ci tiro dentro pure il Rwanda. Mandiamocelo un contingente in una delle zone più povere del pianeta. Datemi un militare che muore veramente perchè stà cercando di difendere popolazione inerme, da mutilazioni e stupri. Datemi un paese che decide di smuovere mezzi, fisici ed economici, solo, e ribadisco il solo, per fermare tutto ciò. Bhè, la morte in di una persona in una situazione del genere sicuramente non genererebbe in me quel sano menefreghismo che invece sento in altre situazioni.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ecco perchè anch'io se fossi stato Hermann Goering, non avrei mai accettato di rispondere su crimini di guerra ad una giuria dove stava tra i capozzoni uno come Stalin. O Roosvelt.
> *Mi sarei detto sono un ufficiale dell'esercito del Reich e mi comporterò di conseguenza.*
> Il processo di Norimberga...appunto i buoi diedero del cornuto all'asino.


Cioe' scappando con l'oro in sud america dalla via dei topi mediante il Vaticano...

gran bella figura...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' scappando in sud america dalla via dei topi mediante il Vaticano...
> 
> bella figura...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Però il senso del post del Conte è condivisibile. Come possono uno che ha appena finito di sterminare milioni di Ucraini e un altro che mentre se ne stà sul banco dei giudici pensa a dove sganciare un paio di atomiche tanto per, venire a giudicare me che ho gasato qualche milione di ebrei......


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però il senso del post del Conte è condivisibile. Come possono uno che ha appena finito di sterminare milioni di Ucraini e un altro che mentre se ne stà sul banco dei giudici pensa a dove sganciare un paio di atomiche tanto per, venire a giudicare me che ho gasato qualche milione di ebrei......


e che si doveva aspetta' l'arcangelo Gabriele che suonasse le trombe del giudizio?

mo' mettiamoci dentro anche che per colpa dei partigiani che fecero l'attentato a via Rasella, giustamente furono massacrati 335 persone alle fosse ardeatine ed avete fatto filotto...

io me ne tiro fuori da ste stronzate...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Che c'entra Stermi. E' normale che quelli che erano i vincitori ad un certo punto prendono i vinti e dicono "Adesso muti e rassegnati"...ma non puoi negare che a Norimberga, dentro quell'aula, come dicono a Roma, il più pulito c'aveva la rogna.....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che c'entra Stermi. E' normale che quelli che erano i vincitori ad un certo punto prendono i vinti e dicono "Adesso muti e rassegnati"...ma non puoi negare che a Norimberga, dentro quell'aula, come dicono a Roma, il più pulito c'aveva la rogna.....


e quindi tana liberi tutti?tutti colpevoli tutti innocenti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però il senso del post del Conte è condivisibile. Come possono uno che ha appena finito di sterminare milioni di Ucraini e un altro che mentre se ne stà sul banco dei giudici pensa a dove sganciare un paio di atomiche tanto per, venire a giudicare me che ho gasato qualche milione di ebrei......


Esatto.
E a differenza di tutti gli altri, al processo, non calò le braghe e sempre diede la sua versione e le sue ragioni. 
Morì con questo spirito, lo stesso dei musicisti del Titanic...la festa è finita...affondiamo con il regime.
E se parliamo di ebrei...Stalin non li gasava...ma erano molto odiati in Russia...ergo?
Ma altra questione: Ok, io criminale, ho sterminato gli ebrei, e voi americani con le discriminazioni razziali, mica scherzate eh?


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo' la morale....ma perche' insisti?
> 
> La tua mi fai supporre che sia mera e crassa ignoranza....ed anzi te lo auguro...
> 
> ...


Divaghiamo pure, ma a me piace rimanere in tema.

Quindi, in sostanza, uno che decide di andare sul terreno di guerra, *cos'è *precisamente per te?

Che ne dici, concludiamo?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quindi tana liberi tutti?tutti colpevoli tutti innocenti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No no. Non ho detto questo......meglio una Norimberga con Stalin e Roosvelt, che nessuna Norimberga, su questo non ci piove.....

Uff, e basta a svaccare il thread....che poi mi tocca riallacciarlo 

Scherzo.......


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Divaghiamo pure, ma a me piace rimanere in tema.
> 
> Quindi, in sostanza, uno che decide di andare sul terreno di guerra, *cos'è *precisamente per te?
> 
> Che ne dici, concludiamo?


Se la guerra non è per difendere casa sua, la sua famiglia, o non è realmente per aiutare popolazioni in difficoltà, è un criminale, non me ne tange se schiatta e mi viene l'orticaria quando sento qualcuno definirlo difensore della liberta o tantomeno eroe. Non parliamo poi di quando gli assegnano medaglie d'oro al valore civile....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Divaghiamo pure, ma a me piace rimanere in tema.
> 
> Quindi, in sostanza, uno che decide di andare sul terreno di guerra, *cos'è *precisamente per te?
> 
> Che ne dici, concludiamo?


Pensavo si fosse intuito...:mrgreen:

Vai in casa d'altri a rompere le palle e ti becchi una fine degna per i rompicoglioni assassini...semplice e lineare...

mo' paragona pure gli americani che ci hanno liberato cosi' dimostri  ulteriormente la tua conoscenza sulla nostra presenza in Irak, Afghanistan...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se la guerra non è per difendere casa sua, la sua famiglia, o non è realmente per aiutare popolazioni in difficoltà, è un criminale, non me ne tange se schiatta e mi viene l'orticaria quando sento qualcuno definirlo difensore della liberta o tantomeno eroe. Non parliamo poi di quando gli assegnano medaglie d'oro al valore civile....


Concordo...
Ma forse certe morti fanno notizia eh?
Servono come dire...a risvegliare l'orgoglio patrio...
Noi esercito italiano: missionari di pace nel mondo.
Per esempio tutti quelli che parteciparono alla resistenza in italia sono eroi: morti da eroi: liberatori della patria. 
Ma visti dal punto di vista degli invasori statunitensi ( invasori per liberarci eh? Non per colonizzarci)...erano solo dei diturbatori rompicoglioni...appunto che andavano disarmati e messi quieti. E appunto così fu fatto.
Dal punto di vista militare...i partigiani erano un esercito irregolare..so anch'io che i nazisti facevano le rappresaglie sui civili eh?
E le vittime delle fosse...delle rappresaglie...cosa sono?
Non sono morti di eroi?
Si sono sacrificati per la patria eh?

Insomma se sono un militare e mi mandano.
Notare mi mandano: se sei un militare: obbedire ai comandi senza discutere. ( altrimenti sei un disertore).
Se mi mandano in Afganistan...SO che ogni giorno potrei lasciarci la pelle...no? Professione ad alto rischio.

Oddio se mi mandano a portare gli aiuti e gli alimentari in Irpinia...invece so che se non sto attento...mi fregano anche la divisa no?
Se mi mandano contro i contrabbandieri in Puglia...so che rischio di essere speronato...
Se mi mandano in una manifestazione so che mi tirano robe in testa...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' paragona pure gli americani che ci hanno liberato cosi' dimostri ulteriormente la tua conoscenza sulla nostra presenza in Irak, Afghanistan...


Ho capito la tua posizione. Continui a dare però giudizi affrettati...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ho capito la tua posizione. Continui a dare però giudizi affrettati...


Ci sei arrivato anche tu eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ho capito la tua posizione. Continui a dare però giudizi affrettati...


Con i vostri se e ma, state riempiendo le fosse...:mrgreen:

cazzi vostri se non c'arrivate...non e' un mio problema, tantomeno morale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sei arrivato anche tu eh?:up::up::up:


Lui dice che non ci arrivo.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lui dice di non ci arrivo.



Oggi l'hanno scampata bella degli altri....

te cosa sostieni, la permanenza ad oltranza fino alla "democratizzazione"...(leggasi difesa ad oltranza degli interessi del narcotraffico degli Usa)?


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Con i vostri se e ma, state riempiendo le fosse...:mrgreen:
> 
> cazzi vostri se non c'arrivate...non e' un mio problema, tantomeno morale...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 come sei comprensivo ...però non ti sfiora mai il dubbio che la cosa possa essere reciproca?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sei comprensivo ...però non ti sfiora mai il dubbio che la cosa possa essere reciproca?


Puo' essere, pero' trovo bizzarro che prima riempiate le fosse e poi ve ne dispiaciate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Puo' essere, pero' trovo bizzarro che prima riempite le fosse e poi ve ne dispiaciate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 parli di quelle biologiche...hai visto nanetti in giro?


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*Niente funerali: B. è al party*
_di Tommaso Cerno e Emiliano Fittipaldi_ 

*Il 20 settembre, alle esequie del parà Alessandro Romani morto in Afghanistan, c'erano tutti tranne lui. Rimasto ad Arcore. Dove si era festeggiato con 24 ragazze fino alle 4 del mattino. E alla fine il Cav. «era distrutto»*
                                          (21 gennaio 2011)     






Silvio Berlusconi era atteso oggi ai funerali di Luca Sanna, 33 anni, il caporalmaggiore ucciso qualche giorno fa in Afghanistan. Non si è fatto vedere. Probabilmente ha preferito, dopo lo scandalo Ruby, evitare di presenziare a una cerimonia funebre mandando il sottosegretario Gianni Letta. 

Non è la prima volta che Berlusconi salta appuntamenti istituzionali così delicati: sembra incredibile, ma lo scorso 19 settembre, mentre la salma del paracadutista della Folgore Alessandro Romani, trentaseienne originario di Roma, veniva accolta con cordoglio a Ciampino, il presidente del Consiglio era al telefono con Nicole Minetti. Di scendere a Roma per salutare la famiglia del giovane militare ucciso da un cecchino non gli è passato, probabilmente, nemmeno per la testa: la sera, ad Arcore, erano infatti attese 24 ragazze, insieme ai suoi amici Emilio Fede e Carlo Rossella. 

Così l'unico intervento ufficiale del premier sulla morte di Romani resta quello del 17 settembre, il giorno dell'attentato. Poche righe da Palazzo Chigi: «Ho appreso con dolore la notizia della morte del tenente Romani... A lui va il mio più profondo ringraziamento e alla sua famiglia il mio più sentito cordoglio». Il 18 il Cavaliere sembra in forma: va fino a Taormina, a presenziare al Congresso de La Destra dell'amico Francesco Storace. 

Ma il *19 settembre*, una domenica, non si muove da Arcore. Tanto che alle 14,30 sono il ministro della Difesa Ignazio La Russa, il sindaco di Roma Gianni Alemanno, il governatore del Lazio Renata Polverini e i vertici militari gli unici ad accogliere il feretro di Romani. Che fa Berlusconi? Alle 16,30 Nicole Minetti parla con un'amica che diventerà testimone chiave nell'inchiesta su festini e prostituzione ad Arcore. La consigliera regionale della Lombardia insieme al Cavaliere sta organizzando una festa per la sera. «Ho sentito adesso the boss of the boss. Gli ho detto "Ahhh, allora stasera guarda che porto una mia amica". Mi fa: "Ottimo". Gli ho detto: "Guarda che ha la seconda laurea, ti dà del filo da torcere". "Ottimo". Si vede che non poteva parlare...».   

È *l'intercettazione*, ormai famosa, in cui la consigliera regionale spiega all'amica, T.M, che cosa succede durante la cena allegra del presidente. 

Il pomeriggio, mentre i familiari del parà accolgono il figlio caduto, c'è un vorticoso giro di telefonate tra le 24 invitate. Tra loro le gemelline De Vivo, Barbara Faggioli, la prostituta Maria Ester Garcia Polanco, Barbara Guerra, Iris Berardi, altre escort e show girl come Raffaella Fico. A Ciampino la cerimonia si è conclusa da un pezzo. Ad Arcore iniziano le danze. La serata è divertente, secondo le intercettazioni si conclude a notte fonda, verso le 2 e 30. Le ragazze vanno via con gioielli e buste da 2000 euro, altre prendono ancora di più. Secondo gli inquirenti qualcuna si ferma per tutta la notte: le De Vivo, Aris Espinosa, la Fico. 

Il Cavaliere, probabilmente, era soddisfatto. Almeno stando ai racconti che T.M ha fatto il giorno dopo a un amico: «Io ho vissuto la serata come se fossi al "Bagaglino"... poi qualcuno ha iniziato a fare vedere il culo e da lì la serata è decollata». 

Il giorno dopo, *lunedì 20 settembre*, nel pomeriggio alla Basilica di Santa Maria degli Angeli si officiano i funerali del tenente Romani. In chiesa ci sono tutti: il presidente della Repubblica Giorgio Napolitano che abbraccia i genitori, i presidenti di Senato e Camera Renato Schifani e Gianfranco Fini, i ministri La Russa, Brunetta e Meloni, Nicola Zingaretti, Pier Ferdinando Casini e i capi delle Forze Armate. Berlusconi è ancora ad Arcore: proprio come oggi ai funerali di Stato di Sanna, a rappresentare Palazzo Chigi c'è Gianni Letta. 

Che cosa stava facendo il nostro premier quel pomeriggio? Il presidente del Consiglio in serata ha in programma una cena di gala nella sua villa Gernetto a Lesmo insieme agli imprenditori della moda, Santo Versace in primis. Ma è il dopocena che, forse, gli interessa di più: Roberta Bonasia, sua presunta fidanzata, non è potuta venire al festino della sera prima. Deve recuperare: così - secondo le telefonate intercettate che la ragazza fa al fratello il giorno dopo - la invita all'happening con una novantina di imprenditori. Poi verso mezzanotte il Cavaliere torna a Milano, in bella compagnia. «Siam state lì e abbiamo fatto festa con le ragazze» commenta la Bonasio «C'era anche qualcuno che c'era alla cena, un macello!». Il solito: discoteca, buste coi soldi, belle ragazze. 

La serata da Silvio dura fino alle 4 del mattino. «Lui, ovviamente, distrutto». Le ultime forze per chiedere un favore a Roberta: contattare tre ragazze da portare il prossimo week-end. Questo ad Arcore. A Roma, invece, le bandiere erano a mezz'asta per lutto cittadino.

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/niente-funerali-b-e-al-party/2142825

LEGGI:
*Le reazioni /1* 
Il generale Mini:
 un oltraggio alle
 famiglie dei caduti 

*Le reazioni / 2 * 
Il disgusto di 
 Paglia (Fli),
 invalido di guerra 

*L'intervista / 1* 
Marc Lazar:
 l'Italia
 è negli inferi 





VIVA L'ITALIA!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parli di quelle biologiche...hai visto nanetti in giro?


Per gli alti papaveri o nanetti da giardino, i tuoi morti sono a quel livello...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Niente funerali: B. è al party*
> _di Tommaso Cerno e Emiliano Fittipaldi_
> 
> *Il 20 settembre, alle esequie del parà Alessandro Romani morto in Afghanistan, c'erano tutti tranne lui. Rimasto ad Arcore. Dove si era festeggiato con 24 ragazze fino alle 4 del mattino. E alla fine il Cav. «era distrutto»*
> ...


C.V.D....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Minerva ha detto:


> parli di quelle biologiche...hai visto nanetti in giro?


Per gli alti papaveri o nanetti da giardino, i tuoi morti sono a quel livello...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per gli alti papaveri o nanetti da giardino, i tuoi morti sono a quel livello...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 i miei morti sono altri , purtroppo.
che brutta cosa generalizzare , non fa onore alla tua e alla mia intelligenza, sterminatore.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i miei morti sono altri , purtroppo.
> che brutta cosa generalizzare , non fa onore alla tua e alla mia intelligenza, sterminatore.


Veramente ho passato il pomeriggio a distinguere...

vabbe' e' li stess...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente ho passato il pomeriggio a distinguere...
> 
> vabbe' e' li stess...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


però quando io espongo un'idea automaticamente mi accomuni ad altro che non mi appartiene.
guarda, non ho problemi ad affermare che i miei ideali sono sempre stati a sinistra ma la maturità (ehm chiamiamola così:singleeye mi ha insegnato a ragionare per mio conto..e non mi trovo sempre perfettamente allineata...
pazienza


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però quando io espongo un'idea automaticamente mi accomuni ad altro che non mi appartiene.
> guarda, non ho problemi ad affermare che i miei ideali sono sempre stati a sinistra ma la maturità (ehm chiamiamola così:singleeye mi ha insegnato a ragionare per mio conto..e non mi trovo sempre perfettamente allineata...
> pazienza


Ideali a sinistra con scartamento a destra come se fosse Antani....tipo la supercazzola prenaturata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Mine' anch'io distinguo i morti non per direttiva di partito ma per convinzione personale...

non andassero cosi' si terminano i funerali...

invece mo' che arrivera' la primavera la', vedrai che accelerazione...


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Puo' essere, pero' trovo bizzarro che prima riempiate le fosse e poi ve ne dispiaciate...


Dove hai letto, tra gli interventi, la presunta approvazione per azioni e conseguenze di guerre più o meno lecite?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dove hai letto, tra gli interventi, la presunta approvazione per azioni e conseguenze di guerre più o meno lecite?


Io di una guerra senza morti non ne sono a conoscenza...

pero' basta cambiare il termine guerra con missione di pace e la tua ipocrisia mi ritorna...

a te no?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io di una guerra senza morti non ne sono a conoscenza...
> 
> pero' basta cambiare il termine guerra con missione di pace e la tua ipocrisia mi ritorna...
> 
> a te no?


E no, non mi ritorna.

Ho detto "più o meno lecite", ho messo tutto, proprio per non permetterti di cambiare i termini.


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2011)

*OT*

Fate l'amore non la guerra :mexican:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fate l'amore non la guerra :mexican:


Ti intendi anche di amore omosessuale?


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti intendi anche di amore omosessuale?


L'amore è amore.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'amore è amore.


Touchè....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E no, non mi ritorna.
> 
> Ho detto "più o meno lecite", ho messo tutto, proprio per non permetterti di cambiare i termini.


e ce credo...ti piace barare...:mrgreen:

pero' ti capisco, ma non ti giustifico...


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ce credo...ti piace barare...:mrgreen:


Io non baro mai, semplicemente perchè non ne sono capace.
Astuzia e furbizia hanno bisogno di un "tipo" di intelligenza che io non ho.

Dove hai letto le tue asserzioni? Dove hai letto la mia ipocrisia?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io non baro mai, semplicemente perchè non ne sono capace.
> Astuzia e furbizia hanno bisogno di un "tipo" di intelligenza che io non ho.
> 
> Dove hai letto le tue asserzioni? Dove hai letto la mia ipocrisia?


Neh ma questo sei te o t'hanno clonato er nick?hai bisogno d'affetto per caso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

*La Polemica. I genitori di Miotto: altri preti non la pensano così*
*
Il vescovo: quel soldato morto 
in Afghanistan non è un eroe* 

*Monsignor Mattiazzo: «I nostri vanno lì armati»*


*






Monsignor Mattiazzo    *ROMA - «Non ritengo opportuno replicare alle parole di un confratello, quello che penso sui nostri soldati in Afghanistan l'ho sempre detto nelle mie omelie», manda a dire l'arcivescovo Vincenzo Pelvi, ordinario militare per l'Italia. La sua risposta è laconica e soave, ma altrettanto grande dev'essere l'irritazione negli ambienti ecclesiastici e militari, all'indomani delle frasi pronunciate dal vescovo di Padova, monsignor Antonio Mattiazzo, a proposito dei soldati italiani tornati morti dalle «missioni di pace».
*«Certo - ha detto il vescovo Mattiazzo *- sono dispiaciuto per la morte di questo ragazzo. Ma non sono d'accordo con una certa esaltazione retorica, non facciamone degli eroi. Magari poi si scopre che un soldato è morto per una mina fabbricata in Italia...». Tre settimane fa proprio un delegato del vescovo di Padova celebrò a Thiene i funerali privati di Matteo Miotto, il penultimo alpino ucciso in Afghanistan il 31 dicembre scorso, raggiunto dal proiettile di un cecchino. Poi, martedì 18 gennaio, è stato ammazzato anche il caporalmaggiore Luca Sanna, stavolta nell'avamposto di Bala Murghab. In tutto, fanno 36 morti dall'inizio della missione. «Ma quelle non sono missioni di pace - ha dichiarato l'altro giorno il vescovo Mattiazzo -. I nostri soldati vanno lì con le armi...». 
*Ora è bufera. Il ministro della Difesa*, Ignazio La Russa, è furibondo col monsignore («Si sarà fatto influenzare dalla sua impostazione politica», ha detto). Padova, del resto, è terra di pacifismo spinto, di mobilitazioni già contro la guerra in Vietnam e ora dei «No Dal Molin», è la terra di don Albino Bizzotto e della sua associazione «Beati i costruttori di pace», dei missionari che vanno in Kenya e ritornano dicendo che «i bimbi africani non sono più tristi di quelli italiani» (lo stesso Mattiazzo dixit).

*I genitori di Matteo Miotto*, Anna e Francesco, non vogliono invece polemizzare: «Siamo già tanto addolorati, sicuramente il sacerdote che pronunciò l'omelia funebre per nostro figlio la pensava in maniera completamente diversa». Quel sacerdote era l'arcivescovo Pelvi, 62 anni, ex vescovo ausiliare di Napoli e oggi ordinario militare per l'Italia col grado onorifico di generale di corpo d'armata. È lui l'uomo dei funerali di Stato e delle cerimonie solenni per i nostri militari caduti. E il suo pensiero, come ha ricordato ieri, lo ha sempre e solo espresso nelle sue omelie. Venerdì scorso, a Roma, nella Basilica di Santa Maria degli Angeli e dei Martiri, per l'ultimo addio al caporalmaggiore Luca Sanna, monsignor Pelvi disse così: «Nessuno dei nostri militari vuole fare l'eroe. Tutti vogliono tornare a casa dalle loro famiglie e dai loro amici». La madre di Matteo Miotto, la signora Anna, un giorno spiegò il punto di vista degli alpini con parole bellissime: «Mio figlio mi diceva sempre: Mamma, io tornerò a casa per la famiglia, ma la mia vita è qui, in Afghanistan. Lui ce l'aveva nel sangue il mestiere dell'alpino, il desiderio di aiutare gli altri. E io ho sempre appoggiato le sue scelte...». Il 3 gennaio, onorando Matteo dinanzi alle autorità, monsignor Pelvi volle metterlo in chiaro una volta per tutte: «Molti chiedono perché ci ostiniamo ad esporci in terre così pericolose. Ma allora non si potrebbe rimproverare anche a Gesù di avere cercato la morte, affrontando deliberatamente coloro che avevano il potere di condannarlo? Perché non fuggire? Gesù non ha cercato la morte. Non ha però neppure voluto sfuggirla, perché giudicava che la fedeltà ai suoi impegni fosse più importante della paura di morire. Così ha preferito andare fino all'estremo limite piuttosto che tradire ciò che era...». Ma il dibattito è aperto.

 Fabrizio Caccia

*24 gennaio 2011
*http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...oe_ba665808-2784-11e0-a862-00144f02aabc.shtml



VIVADIO! ... c'e' qualcuno che la pensa in modo diverso* :up:
*


----------



## Sterminator (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La Polemica. I genitori di Miotto: altri preti non la pensano così*
> *
> Il vescovo: quel soldato morto
> in Afghanistan non è un eroe*
> ...



Sporco kumunista no-global...

poi dice che non sono imbottiti di puttanate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> VIVADIO! ... c'e' qualcuno che la pensa in modo diverso* :up:*


 Sarà presto *cardinato *al Vaticano.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sarà presto *cardinato *al Vaticano.


Pensi, credi o speri


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2011)

C'è voluto Paolini e la trasmissione di ieri su La 7 a farmi meglio comprendere la posizione di Minerva, il Dottore di Manhattan e Rabarbaro.....

Comprendere.....ma non condividere appieno però....


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è voluto Paolini e la trasmissione di ieri su La 7 a farmi meglio comprendere la posizione di Minerva, il Dottore di Manhattan e Rabarbaro.....
> 
> Comprendere.....ma non condividere appieno però....


 adoro paolini


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è voluto Paolini e la trasmissione di ieri su La 7 a farmi meglio comprendere la posizione di Minerva, il Dottore di Manhattan e Rabarbaro.....
> 
> Comprendere.....ma non condividere appieno però....


Cioe' hai sdoganato Barbie e Mengele?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

che la comprensione delle idee dell'altro è già un bel traguardo, condividere poi non è mica obbligatorio.
quello che maggiormente mi deprime è non riuscire ad esprimere bene quello che penso, fermo restando che occorre che l'altro mi ascolti...volendo farlo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la comprensione delle idee dell'altro è già un bel traguardo, condividere poi non è mica obbligatorio.
> quello che maggiormente mi deprime è *non riuscire ad esprimere bene quello che penso*, fermo restando che occorre che l'altro mi ascolti...volendo farlo


eeeehhhhh!

lo notavo nell'altro 3d :carneval:


però provarci aiuterebbe :mrgreen:

(ci starebbe un "a volte" in questa frase, posizionato a piacere)


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eeeehhhhh!
> 
> lo notavo nell'altro 3d :carneval:
> 
> ...


 è vero, magari un'altra volta:santarellina:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero, magari un'altra volta:santarellina:


:saggio:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' hai sdoganato Barbie e Mengele?


No Stermi. Mi riferivo al concetto di (de)classificazione di una vita umana in base a parametri in stile Agenzia Assicurativa.

Sei soldato, vai in Afghanistan e schiatti ? Fermo restando il concetto della:Te la sei cercata e più di tanto non mi spiace, dovremmo comunque cercare di non perdere di vista il concetto di universalità della vita stessa, che era proprio l'argomento delle trasmisione di La 7 e che il dibattito dopo il pezzo di Paolini, purtroppo, non è riuscito per niente a sviscerare.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Stermi. *Mi riferivo al concetto di (de)classificazione di una vita umana in base a parametri in stile Agenzia Assicurativa.*
> 
> Sei soldato, vai in Afghanistan e schiatti ? Fermo restando il concetto della:Te la sei cercata e più di tanto non mi spiace, dovremmo comunque cercare di non perdere di vista il concetto di universalità della vita stessa, che era proprio l'argomento delle trasmisione di La 7 e che il dibattito dopo il pezzo di Paolini, purtroppo, non è riuscito per niente a sviscerare.


è esattamente ciò che intendevo


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è esattamente ciò che intendevo


Ma se ti spieghi male non è mica colpa mia :linguaccia::linguaccia:

Scherzi a parte, ti avevo capito benissimo anche senza Paolini; diciamo che la trasmissione e gli argomenti in essa trattati sono riusciti a darmi qualche elemento di valutazione in più.

OT: Anche io adoro Paolini, l'hai visto il pezzo tratto dal Sergente nella Neve di Rigoni Stern ?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se ti spieghi male non è mica colpa mia :linguaccia::linguaccia:
> 
> .........


lo dicevo :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ma se ti spieghi male non è mica colpa mia* :linguaccia::linguaccia:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ti avevo capito benissimo anche senza Paolini; diciamo che la trasmissione e gli argomenti in essa trattati sono riusciti a darmi qualche elemento di valutazione in più.
> 
> OT: Anche io adoro Paolini, l'hai visto il pezzo tratto dal Sergente nella Neve di Rigoni Stern ?


 hai ragione


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo dicevo :carneval:


 tu no:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu no:mrgreen:


:confuso:






:bleble:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Stermi. Mi riferivo al concetto di (de)classificazione di una vita umana in base a parametri in stile Agenzia Assicurativa.
> 
> Sei soldato, vai in Afghanistan e schiatti ? Fermo restando il concetto della:Te la sei cercata e più di tanto non mi spiace, dovremmo comunque cercare di non perdere di vista il concetto di universalità della vita stessa, che era proprio l'argomento delle trasmisione di La 7 e che il dibattito dopo il pezzo di Paolini, purtroppo, non è riuscito per niente a sviscerare.


Cioe', stai scivolando sulle posizioni antiabortiste?

famme capi'....

io confesso che non ho seguito tutto ma a sprazzi visto che sono sempre stato convinto delle nefandezze alla Mengele e che gli antiabortisti cavalcano mettendole nello stesso calderone...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se ti spieghi male non è mica colpa mia :linguaccia::linguaccia:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ti avevo capito benissimo anche senza Paolini; diciamo che la trasmissione e gli argomenti in essa trattati sono riusciti a darmi qualche elemento di valutazione in più.
> 
> OT: Anche io adoro Paolini, l'hai visto il pezzo tratto dal Sergente nella Neve di Rigoni Stern ?


A me, ha coinvolto piu' nello spettacolo del sergente nella neve o negli altri che in questo...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2011)

Il vero punto della questione non era discutere delle nefandezze, che sono oggettive e quindi nessuno le mette in discussione, ma capire quando e perchè persone universalmente ritenute "per bene", psichiatri ritenuti dal mondo accademico dell'epoca come esempio di progressismo e avanguardia, cominciano a ritenere _giusto_ operare in un certo modo. Per fare un esempio: ad un certo punto Paolini legge un articolo dell'epoca e mentre lo legge tu pensi: sicuramente l'ha scritto il dottore in servizio ad Auschwitz....ma de chè....era Konrad Lorenz 

La risposta che suggeriva Paolini stesso era: succede quando cominci a deumanizzare il concetto stesso di vita......


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il vero punto della questione non era discutere delle nefandezze, che sono oggettive e quindi nessuno le mette in discussione, ma capire quando e perchè persone universalmente ritenute "per bene", psichiatri ritenuti dal mondo accademico dell'epoca come esempio di progressismo e avanguardia, cominciano a ritenere _giusto_ operare in un certo modo. Per fare un esempio: ad un certo punto Paolini legge un articolo dell'epoca e mentre lo legge tu pensi: sicuramente l'ha scritto il dottore in servizio ad Auschwitz....ma de chè....era Konrad Lorenz
> 
> La risposta che suggeriva Paolini stesso era: succede quando cominci a deumanizzare il concetto stesso di vita......


si e chiedeva se tu al loro posto l'avresti fatto....

io probabilmente no, cio' non toglie pero' che sia favorevole alla concessione della possibilita' di abortire delle donne a cui nessuno impone niente, salvo la chiesa di fare il contrario...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2011)

Non è facilissimo rispondere a: tu l'avresti fatto........

Uno stato laico e democratico non può essere allo stesso tempo antiabortista, sono fermamente convinto di questa cosa e proprio per lo stesso concetto che cavalcano gli antiabortisti: l'universalità del concetto di vita....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è facilissimo rispondere a: tu l'avresti fatto........
> 
> Uno stato laico e democratico non può essere allo stesso tempo antiabortista, sono fermamente convinto di questa cosa e proprio per lo stesso concetto che cavalcano gli antiabortisti: l'universalità del concetto di vita....


Giustissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si e chiedeva se tu al loro posto l'avresti fatto....
> 
> io probabilmente no, cio' non toglie pero' che sia favorevole alla concessione della possibilita' di abortire delle donne a cui nessuno impone niente, salvo la chiesa di fare il contrario...


La chiesa cattolica non ti impone niente: non è lo stato che ti impone di pagare le tasse. O che ti intima di pagare il bollo della tv.
Ti dice solo: abortisci? Fai un peccato.
E' solo un problema di coscienza, di etica e di morale.
Ma la chiesa non ti trascina certo nè in tribunale, nè in un confessionale...
Non è alla chiesa che un uomo o una donna devono rispondere della loro coscienza eh?
Francamente non capisco perchè vedi tutta sta minaccia da parte della chiesa eh?
Ci hai rimesso il lavoro per caso per colpa della chiesa cattolica?
No e allora?
Tranquillo che ogni donna decide per sè...
Non va forse dalla psicologa...??


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è facilissimo rispondere a: tu l'avresti fatto........
> 
> Uno stato laico e democratico non può essere allo stesso tempo antiabortista, sono fermamente convinto di questa cosa e proprio per lo stesso concetto che cavalcano gli antiabortisti: l'universalità del concetto di vita....


Sarebbe appena accettabile una presa in considerazione del concetto, se effettivamente questo stato che invochi si facesse carico dei diversi in oggetto, ma fino a quando io cittadino sono lasciato solo davanti allo spettro di poter generare figli diversi, passo la mano....

infatti se non sbaglio, anche le ristrettezze economiche della congiuntura di guerra, venivano prese a scusante...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La chiesa cattolica non ti impone niente: non è lo stato che ti impone di pagare le tasse. O che ti intima di pagare il bollo della tv.
> Ti dice solo: abortisci? Fai un peccato.
> E' solo un problema di coscienza, di etica e di morale.
> Ma la chiesa non ti trascina certo nè in tribunale, nè in un confessionale...
> ...


La chiesa ti impone gia' di copulare solo per la procreazione tanto e' vero che se successivamente non figli, t'annulla il matrimonio con la Sacra Rota e ti vieta anche il preservativo....bravo GPII...ahahahah

azz....dei siluramenti dei ginecologi che non appartengono a quelle merde di comunione e fatturazione ne vogliamo parlare?

dei consultori di cui si sono impadroniti, ne vogliamo parlare?

e' cosi' che tu intendi la libera scelta e la non ingerenza della chiesa?

ma fammi il piacere....

manco quelle ****** delle monache che accudivano la Englaro lo facevano per spirito cristiano ma per loro era solo un bisinisse....

le tasse da te so' concepite a discrezione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflero' se non le paghi e te beccano ti fottono...

tu non abortisci perche' hai il terrore del giudizio divino esattamente come chi non evade per paura dei sequestri e della galera...

poi con te credente ed osservante alla cazzo di cane e' pure tempo perso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La chiesa ti impone gia' di copulare solo per la procreazione e ti vieta anche il preservativo....bravo GPII...ahahahah
> 
> azz....dei siluramenti dei ginecologi che non appartengono a quelle merde di comunione e fatturazione ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> ...


Ti impone?
Ribadisco...da come la conosco io non mi ha mai imposto nulla...
Non è come dire...che se non sei a posto ideologicamente ti fa deportare in Siberia...eh?
Siluramenti di ginecologi?
Consultori in mano alla chiesa?

La libera scelta si attua tra almeno due elementi distanti da te il 50%.
Temo che tu sogni un mondo dove la libera scelta sia fare tutto il cazzo che ti pare, con chi ti pare, e quando ti pare eh?

Invece ognuno di noi, IMHO, è fortemente condizionato, dall'ambiente in cui è cresciuto, dagli studi che ha fatto, dalle cause che ha abbracciato, dagli ideali che ha perseguito, dalle esperienze fatte ecc..ecc..ecc..
Ognuno di noi usa i propri schemi per impattare la realtà...

Ma ammetto non ho nessuna esperienza nè di ginecologi, nè di consultori...sono realtà che non mi sono mai serivite nella vita per ora..

Ma dove leggi che la chiesa impone ai credenti di essere pure praticanti?
La fede è un aspetto molto intimo e personale di un individuo...perchè giudichi quello che non conosci? Non ti capisco...

Ma ritornando a certi discorsi...
Se io fossi un medico, sento che mi atterrei al giuramento di Ippocrate.
Terrei presente cosa dice lo stato italiano, la chiesa ecc...ecc.. e poi agirei di conseguenza..
Non penso sai che nessun ginecologo italiano, sia "obbligato" a praticare l'interruzione di gravidanza, eh? 
Nn penso che se tu gine, non fai certe pratiche, tu perda il lavoro eh?
Per esempio il mio medico di un tempo, diceva a certe pazienti: Cambi pure medico di famiglia, io non faccio certe cose. E ne andava fiero eh?
Scelte personali no?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti impone?
> Ribadisco...da come la conosco io non mi ha mai imposto nulla...
> Non è come dire...che se non sei a posto ideologicamente ti fa deportare in Siberia...eh?
> Siluramenti di ginecologi?
> ...


ho fatto delle aggiunte che non hai letto....

ti ripeto e poi chiudo con te, che il copulare solo per procreare ed in costanza di matrimonio e non fuori da esso, per te credente e' un obbligo tanto e' vero che se in seguito al matrimonio non generi la prole perche' da uno dei due non voluta, t'annulla il matrimonio alla Sacra Rota come se non fosse mai avvenuto....

perche' c'e' questo nel codice canonico, perche' dovevano riempirlo solo di puttanate?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti impone?
> Ribadisco...da come la conosco io non mi ha mai imposto nulla...
> Non è come dire...che se non sei a posto ideologicamente ti fa deportare in Siberia...eh?
> Siluramenti di ginecologi?
> ...


scusa, ma non è il tuo mondo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se ti spieghi male non è mica colpa mia :linguaccia::linguaccia:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, ti avevo capito benissimo anche senza Paolini; diciamo che la trasmissione e gli argomenti in essa trattati sono riusciti a darmi qualche elemento di valutazione in più.
> 
> *OT: Anche io adoro Paolini, l'hai visto il pezzo tratto dal Sergente nella Neve di Rigoni Stern* ?


sì , non avevo letto.
emozionante


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, ma non è il tuo mondo?


No nel mio mondo..ci sono regole rigidissime...
E l'etichetta è tutto.
Abbiamo la nostra etica.
Chiedi alla Matra se non ci credi.
Dalla scrupolosa osservanza delle regole, dipende la cifra del valore e i gradi.
Nel mio mondo si è un gruppo di iniziati che la pensano in una certa maniera.
Ma la regola numero 1 è cercare di riuscire ad incontrare le persone a 360 gradi, diciamo con quella filantropia illuminata che dice...eh va ben dai...il caviale per certe persone fa schifo, e per altri è prelibatezza.
Sempre nel mio mondo vi è una sorta di giusnaturalismo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No nel mio mondo..ci sono regole rigidissime...
> *E l'etichetta è tutto.*
> Abbiamo la nostra etica.
> Chiedi alla Matra se non ci credi.
> ...


 e la sostanza?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho fatto delle aggiunte che non hai letto....
> 
> ti ripeto e poi chiudo con te, che il copulare solo per procreare ed in costanza di matrimonio e non fuori da esso, per te credente e' un obbligo tanto e' vero che se in seguito al matrimonio non generi la prole perche' da uno dei due non voluta, t'annulla il matrimonio alla Sacra Rota come se non fosse mai avvenuto....
> 
> ...


Non è così..hai una conoscenza di queste cose...così superficiale...
Puoi ottenere l'annullamento del matrimonio solo se viene appurato che dopo il matrimonio cambi idea.
In pratica perchè hai imbrogliato il tuo partner.
Perchè non parli di tutti i documenti riguardanti la paternità responsabile?

La fede DOVREBBE E SAREBBE un fatto esclusivamente personale, pero' il fatto e' che non puoi professarla in solitudine perche' non vale per le gerarchie, essendo costretto ad esercitarla solo nella Ecclesia ....


Non è vero. Se tu non vai a Messa, non ricevi nessuna scomunica, e nessuno viene a prenderti a casa, nessuna costrizione...

la confessione secondo te che utilita' aveva ed ha veramente, solo il lavarvi le coscenze?

Non so che utlità abbia la confessione...
Ma so che essa funziona così:
1) Riconosco il male compiuto
2) Mi pento
3) Faccio il proposito di cambiar vita
Appunto il farle per poi dire, tanto mi confesso, mi dispiace ma per la chiesa...è una confessione nulla...ma sai...mai porre limiti alla grazia di DIO no?
Da quel che so io, i confessori, facevano quello che oggi fanno gli psicologi: ascoltare i maroni che hai dentro.
Ma se entri in un confessionale, non ti aspetta l'interrogatorio di terzo grado.
Ma ti capisco eh?
Sei un vecchiotto eh?
Mi sa che sei cresciuto prima del concilio vaticano II...
Altri tempi eh? Me ne rendo conto da come ne scrivi...
Ma anche i comunisti erano diversi no?

Sei molto retrò...almeno a Don Camillo e Peppone...
Mi sa che tu hai almeno 30 anni più di me!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non è così..hai una conoscenza di queste cose...così superficiale...
> Puoi ottenere l'annullamento del matrimonio solo se viene appurato che dopo il matrimonio cambi idea.
> In pratica perchè hai imbrogliato il tuo partner.*
> 
> ...


C.V.D....e' tempo perso con te....:mrgreen:

pero' studiati l'uso politico della confessione, esercitato dalla chiesa nei secoli...

se te va, oseno' pasci lo stesso cosi', che vai bene...la chiesa e' fiera di te...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

:unhappy:




:confuso:


miiiii


oohmm
ooohhmmmm
oooooohmmmmmmm

ha ragione adminnnnnnn
ha molto ragione l'onorevole adminnnnnnnnn
ha molto ragione il molto onorevole adminnnnnnn

anche se solo quando dice che ci vuole molta forza per mettere qualcuno in ignore e nello sforzarsi di non leggere ciò che altri quotanommmmmmmm

e io tento di giungere a un più elevato livello di coscienza e consapevolezza tentando di non mandare nessuno affanzummmmmmmm

ma se nel tentativo mi schiattano le coronarie per eccesso di caxxate percepite spero almeno che qualcuno ricordi il mio sacrificio in questo forummmmmmm

ooooohhhmmmm
ooohhmmmm
oohmm

...


nonchè:

nam io o renghe chiò


ma pure:

uccesùd'ammor'acces'nont'avessimaioffes'



(il momento è critico, meglio abbondare)


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Stai bona 


*




​


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C.V.D....e' tempo perso con te....:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' studiati l'uso politico della confessione, esercitato dalla chiesa nei secoli...
> 
> ...


Vivo nel 2010.
Non nel medioevo.
Sennò potrei dirti...
Dugento anni fa mi moglie mi fece le corna...
Oggi dopo due secoli sto ancora cornuto...
Secoli fa esisteva anche lo stato pontificio, esisteva anche il potere temporale...
Secoli fa...la medicina era quel che era...
Secoli fa...la cultura media delle masse era analfabetismo...

La religione oppio dei popoli.
Ha un senso ben preciso nel contesto socioculturarle in cui visse Marx. 
Applicata ad oggi, sarebbe come paragonare la condizione dell'operaio oggi, rispetto a quella di Londra nell'800, dove era considerato normale lavorare 20 ore al giorno e usare i bambini di tre anni a raccogliere i fili, nelle macchine tessili ( infatti avevano le manine piccole).

Io ho fede Stermì!
Vedrai lo stato italiano grazie a Berlusconi abolirà l'obbligo di fedeltà...un indulto...e tutte le vittime dell'adulterio...sapranno di aver patito per niente...

Povero Stermì...che sogna ancora l'avvento di Lenin...
Sogna caro...sogna!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ammetto non ho nessuna esperienza nè di ginecologi, nè di consultori...sono realtà che non mi sono mai serivite nella vita per ora..


Certo che non sei esperto di ginecologi, sei un uomo :carneval:. 
Comunque, lo ribadirò fino allo sfinimento, l'aborto E' UNA SCELTA NOSTRA. Potete teorizzare fin quando volete ma siamo noi a farli i figli.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che non sei esperto di ginecologi, sei un uomo :carneval:.
> Comunque, lo ribadirò fino allo sfinimento, l'aborto E' UNA SCELTA NOSTRA. Potete teorizzare fin quando volete ma siamo noi a farli i figli.


Scusa MK...c'è qualche legge che ve lo vieta? NO.
Fidati se una ha deciso per l'IVG...neanche DIO può fermarla...sai con il libero arbitrio non si scherza eh?
Se però tu sei la mia compagna, sarò libero di dissentire e di dirti...la tua scelta avrà delle ripercussioni su di me.
Io finchè campo, non ti guarderò mai più neanche in faccia.
Fai come credi però: scelta tua.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa MK...c'è qualche legge che ve lo vieta? NO.
> Fidati se una ha deciso per l'IVG...neanche DIO può fermarla...sai con il libero arbitrio non si scherza eh?
> Se però tu sei la mia compagna, sarò libero di dissentire e di dirti...la tua scelta avrà delle ripercussioni su di me.
> Io finchè campo, non ti guarderò mai più neanche in faccia.
> *Fai come credi però: scelta tua.*


Infatti. Scelta mia. Dal ginecologo qualsiasi donna ci va almeno una volta l'anno. Mi sembra normale che il marito/compagno ne sia a conoscenza e magari qualche volta l'accompagni e si interessi. Non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti. Scelta mia. Dal ginecologo qualsiasi donna ci va almeno una volta l'anno. Mi sembra normale che il marito/compagno ne sia a conoscenza e magari qualche volta l'accompagni e si interessi. Non trovi?


Resto comunque dell'opinione che come uomo sono responsabile in prima persona degli effetti collaterali di un mio spermino malandrino. E come sai un UOMO è una cosa seria XD.
Se poi tu mi dici, che tanti uomini se ne strafottono dello spermino, e dicono cassi tuoi...la figa è tua ed è colpa del tuo utero fecondo...io non so che farci eh?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Resto comunque dell'opinione che come uomo sono responsabile in prima persona degli effetti collaterali di un mio spermino malandrino. E come sai un UOMO è una cosa seria XD.
> Se poi tu mi dici, che tanti uomini se ne strafottono dello spermino, e dicono cassi tuoi...la figa è tua ed è colpa del tuo utero fecondo...io non so che farci eh?


Anche una donna è una persona seria. Una persona, non una COSA. Comunque, mai accompagnata dal ginecologo tua moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Anche una donna è una persona seria. Una persona, non una COSA. Comunque, mai accompagnata dal ginecologo tua moglie?



Per l'interruzione di gravidanza?
No eh? Ma stai scherzando?
Allora ci andai quando ebbe il raschiamento per la perdita del nostro primo figlio.
( magari sono stato traumatizzato dal suo aborto spontaneo cosa vuoi che ti dica, la vidi mia moglie senza corazze, inerme, così come la vidi difronte alla diagnosi della neoplasia).

Posso confidarti una cosa?
Per darti l'idea?
La portai da fidanzati quando iniziammo ad avere rapporti...non c'era mai stata in vita sua...dato che sua madre diceva che ci vanno solo le troie


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per l'interruzione di gravidanza?
> No eh? Ma stai scherzando?
> Allora ci andai quando ebbe il raschiamento per la perdita del nostro primo figlio.
> ( magari sono stato traumatizzato dal suo aborto spontaneo cosa vuoi che ti dica, la vidi mia moglie senza corazze, inerme, così come la vidi difronte alla diagnosi della neoplasia).
> ...


Certo che mi rendo conto di come si sia indietro nel profondo Nord... Allora i ginecologi li conosci!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che mi rendo conto di come si sia indietro nel profondo Nord... Allora i ginecologi li conosci!


Beh...uno per esempio è mio amico d'infanzia...
Si siamo ancora molto indietro...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...uno per esempio è mio amico d'infanzia...
> *Si siamo ancora molto indietro..*.


Gli scrittori che arrivano dall'area veneta questa cosa la dicono da anni. Ma la gente legge poco, si sa.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Gli scrittori che arrivano dall'area veneta questa cosa la dicono da anni. Ma la gente legge poco, si sa.


Certo mia cara...e noi intellettuali siamo guardati molto con sospetto eh?
Chi è Guido Piovene? Eh quelo là che ga fato l'autostrada de Rumor...
Altro dogma: Dai cativi si si difende, dagli ingnoranti no.
La mia valle è piena di sapientoni eh?
Ma non hanno mai letto un libro che sia uno.
Leggono poco...ma lavorano tanto. 
QUesto si. Almeno abbiamo sempre avuto voglia di lavorare.
Ma ogni giorno io devo sempre tradurre tutto...
Condivido certi disagi con la Matraini...a volte ci raccontiamo certe scenette che ci capitano e ci tiriamo su il morale...
In fondo...chi ha potuto studiare ha sfruttato delle possibilità che altri non hanno avuto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che non sei esperto di ginecologi, sei un uomo :carneval:.
> Comunque, lo ribadirò fino allo sfinimento, l'aborto E' UNA SCELTA NOSTRA. Potete teorizzare fin quando volete ma siamo noi a farli i figli.


siamo noi a partorirli a farli si è in due...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo mia cara...e noi intellettuali siamo guardati molto con sospetto eh?
> Chi è Guido Piovene? Eh quelo là che ga fato l'autostrada de Rumor...
> Altro dogma: Dai cativi si si difende, dagli ingnoranti no.
> La mia valle è piena di sapientoni eh?
> ...


Ne avevamo parlato tempo fa. Un servizio dal Veneto, ragazzini di 14-15 anni che rientravano strafatti di alcool e droghe varie alle 4 del mattino. E quando si chiedeva, ma i vostri genitori che dicono? Basta che andiamo bene a scuola e tutto è permesso...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ne avevamo parlato tempo fa. Un servizio dal Veneto, ragazzini di 14-15 anni che rientravano strafatti di alcool e droghe varie alle 4 del mattino. E quando si chiedeva, ma i vostri genitori che dicono? Basta che andiamo bene a scuola e tutto è permesso...


Confermo...
Ma pensa pure a quei professori che cercano di spiegare certe cose ai genitori...e questi capiscono: " AH lei dice che mio figlio ha problemi, ma come si permette? Io la denuncio".

Ci sono anche adolescenti che non lavorano nè studiano.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Confermo...
> Ma pensa pure a quei professori che cercano di spiegare certe cose ai genitori...e questi capiscono: " AH lei dice che mio figlio ha problemi, ma come si permette? Io la denuncio".
> 
> Ci sono anche adolescenti che non lavorano nè studiano.


E i genitori di questi adolescenti dove sono? Che fanno? Che valori hanno dato a questi figli?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E i genitori di questi adolescenti dove sono? Che fanno? Che valori hanno dato a questi figli?


Non lo so.
Pensano solo a lavorare.
Non lo so comunque...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> *Pensano solo a lavorare.*
> Non lo so comunque...


Lavorare per guadagnare. I soldi. E tutto attorno il vuoto. E' ben triste no?


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lavorare per guadagnare. I soldi. E tutto attorno il vuoto. E' ben triste no?



Cosa ti aspettavi? 

:mrgreen::rotfl:

*OPSssssssss ... anche questo:

*







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lavorare per guadagnare. I soldi. E tutto attorno il vuoto. E' ben triste no?


Mah...si...
Vedi qui da noi la povertà è stata estrema.
Si tutto attorno il vuoto.
Si è triste...
Ma ogni luogo ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti...
Poi ci sono anche scompensi sociali eh?
Si lamentano della presenza dell'immigrato, nessuno vuole come vicino un bangladesh, o gli indiani...però a tutti fa comodo che gli extracomunitari facciano i lavori che quelli di qua non vogliono più fare.
Da noi poi è particolarmente sviluppata la piccola media impresa a conduzione familiare.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa ti aspettavi?
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma so' tutte chiacchiere dai....

so' studiati....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so' tutte chiacchiere dai....
> 
> so' studiati....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*E fosse solo questo*












:rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *E fosse solo questo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2011)

ma che c'è stato il terremoto  e son crollati i messaggi.?..sembra di stare a pompei:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'è stato il terremoto  e son crollati i messaggi.?..sembra di stare a pompei:singleeye:


*Siamo alla censura  mancano le purghe e per finire la prossima destinazione e':


Auschwitz
*







*I tempi sono maturi* :blu: *promettono bene* :singleeye:​


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Siamo alla censura  mancano le purghe e per finire la prossima destinazione e':*​
> 
> 
> *Auschwitz*​
> ...


non mi pare una novità , visto che di deportati ce ne sono già stati parecchi


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Siamo alla censura  mancano le purghe e per finire la prossima destinazione e':
> 
> 
> Auschwitz
> ...




*31/01/2011 17:13*

*.*

*Commento da 6 punti ():*


*"di pessimo gusto.**"*



:mrgreen:

*Risposta:*

*FOTTITI.*



.​


----------

